# 20 Year anniversary of the German Arnis Association, DaV



## Dieter (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello everybody, 

just a short information, that we had the 20 year anniversary of the German Arnis Association, DAV, last weekend. 
Senior Master Rene Tongson, Philippines, 8th Dan Modern Arnis was the guest of honor and the teacher of the seminar. 

We has 125 participants at the seminar and about 150 people at the evening celebrtation. 

I am sure Edessa, who was there too, will write something too. 

One of the highlights was thje gradiong ceremony, where students, who passed their Lakan/Dayany Isa, Dalawa and Talo (1st to 3rd Dan) received their certificates. 

I am especially proud, that my two highest "students" got their promotion from the board of examiners of the IMAFP in Manila directly. 
Hans Karrer and Jorgen Gydesen received their Lakan Anim, 6th Dan and the Master title. They train Arnis since 25 and 22 years. 

I hope Edessa will write some more soon. 


Here 2 picture. One of the participants and one of SM Tongson, Jorgen, Hans and me. 












Regards 


Dieter Knüttel 
DATU of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

That's great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations to you and your students, Dieter!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations on this milestone, Datu Dieter. :asian:   I wish you many more to come.


----------



## kruzada (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations Datu Dieter on the 20th anniversary of DAV from the Kuntaw Kali Kruzada group!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2005)

That is awesome! Glad to see that Modern Arnis is so
strong in Germany! Clearly Dieter you are doing something
right! Congratulations again!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2005)

That is great that the following is strong and is continueing to grow,congrats to you and your students.
terry


----------

